

Suggest good computing history book(s) - comatory

Are there any notable books that are perhaps in CS curriculum? I&#x27;m interested in general history and concepts.<p>Something that&#x27;s on Kindle or archive.org would be nice.
======
foo2312
You may be interested in Turing's Cathedral: The Origins of the Digital
Universe, by George Dyson. Some additional discussion which you may find
relevant is also available at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979671).

------
amerkhalid
Hackers is a great read, it reads like a very engaging novel. Although it
starts in 1960s. So it is missing a lot earlier history.
[http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Heroes-Computer-Revolution-
Ann...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Heroes-Computer-Revolution-
Anniversary/dp/1449388396/ref=sr_1_3)

------
brudgers
Petzold's _Code_ sort of fits and is worth reading regardless. From a more
academic [and mathematical] standpoint, Knuth covers a lot of history as it
comes up in _The Art of Computer Programming_...and there is its bibliography,
too.

------
NumberCruncher
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/147670869X/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/147670869X/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1427270856&sr=8-2&keywords=inventors)

